# Leaking Bathroom Sink drain <--help please



## dgates12 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello - 

I have a 3 year old house and we've just noticed a bathroom sink is leaking.  The leak seems to be coming from the drain area; between the black "plastic mount thing" and the sealant.  

The Tim "the toolman" Taylor way would seemed to just put more sealant up there, but that doesn't seem like the correct way.

Any ideas how this can be fixed?  Do I need a new sink; drain; "black plastic thing"? 

Thanks!!
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9POSuZhuF-jMTQyYTQ3MTYtNDI4OS00ODRhLWE4MTEtOWFlNzE4MTZkYTk1&hl=en


----------



## Redwood (Jun 12, 2010)

Either thats going to work or, you are picking out a new sink...


----------



## Chop (Jun 13, 2010)

It looks like you may need a new sink since the leak appears to be part of the original mounting fixture. 

You might try caulking the perimeter of the black mount with sealant to see if you can stop the leak.  There shouldn't be much pressure on this joint.


----------



## DamianTC (Jun 28, 2010)

The black "plastic mount thing" carrys the water from the overflow hole in the bowl to the bowl tailpiece drain pipe. If it seems like its just a pin hole in that blue sealant, You should be fine with some clear silicone caulk. Give it 24 hours to dry, even if it says it drys in less.


----------

